# Detect only three CPUs



## dns (Mar 12, 2012)

```
hw.machine: amd64
hw.model: AMD Athlon(tm) X4
hw.ncpu: 3
hw.machine_arch: amd64
```


----------



## mix_room (Mar 15, 2012)

Are you sure that you do not have one of the weird AMD processors with only three active cores?


----------

